# want large bright colored fish



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i've had my new ten gallon going for 5 days now. i started with a male beta, and two days later, i purchased 3 espys. in about a week, i want to add the final fish to the tank, but am unsure what to get. i saw some orange platys that i kind of liked, but im unsure of any brightly colored fish that i may keep with the beta (naturally colored). i know he would kill guppies and certain tetra. he's been really good with the espys, and does not bother them whatsoever. the lady at the pet shop told me i could put platys in with him. should i get one or two more species of fish, and can anyone recomend larger bright colorfull, variety? thanks what are the thoughts on the glowfish, though they are a form of danio and small. would like larger fish


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

In my experience, a male betta should only really turn aggressive on the guppies because of their long, colorful tails -- they look and remind the betta of another male, so they'll become territorial and their natural fighting instinct will kick in. I've never seen any of my male bettas go after female guppies, though.

Platies should be safe from a male betta, given the betta has a good temper. I've had a betta that was just evil to the core and couldn't be kept with _anything_. Now one of my bettas is so docile, he doesn't even care if his tank is beside another male's (although the other male will pitch a fit).

Platy fish come in all sorts of colors -- they're one of my favorite fish next to the swordtail (swordtail are often larger than platies). If you do consider a platy, it's best to get at least a group of three -- one male to two females. Often times employees at fish stores can't tell the difference between a male and female livebearer, so it's best to study up before buying your fish. That way you can point out the ones you want.

Also, platies are much faster than a betta. c:


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add -- GloFish are basically colored zebra danio's. Danio's, if not kept in large enough groups, will get bored and pester the other fish in your tank. They are serious fin-nippers, and they'll definitely go after your bettas long tail. :c


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Certain types of gourami can work , from a past experience.

Some gouramis can be fiercely territorial. Stay away from Kissing fish (which are gouramis), blue gouramis, gold gouramis and platinums. Moonlights and pearls are fairly peaceful. So are honey gouramis and sunset gouramis (both are dwarf gouramis).

Moonlights get very large, though - up to 5-6 inches. Pearls get to about 4 inches in length.

Personally I think you'd be fine with honey or sunset dwarf gouramis. Get them in pairs, they like company.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Just one thing about the gourami's, though. They breed very similar to the way bettas do. Bubble-nest, male chases female away after eggs are laid/fertilized, you must remove the female, etc. The male can become aggressive to not only the female gourami, but everyone else in the tank. 

Whether or not the pair of gourami actually breed in a community tank is beyond me, but it IS a possibility and something to consider if you do decide you want them in your tank.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the replies! also, should i get a 4th espy to make it a better looking school? or is 3 enough? fish store said 3 would be ok, but they do school, and maybe would look better with one more. so i could add 3 platys, or some sordtail, and maybe 1 more espy? fish store said i could not keep gouramis with the beta.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

looked at some pics on google. platys and swordtails look very similar to me (minus the swordtail), and i also like the gouramis (a lot), but probably not in this tank (with the beta). swordfish arent platy fish with sword tails are they?


----------

